# Kaali Institute for over 40



## Deeosull (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm new to this so apologies if I'm posting in the wrong place.  Can anyone tell me if they have been to either Kaali or Gynem and if they have any history of dealing with women over 40.  Bit of background I've had two goes of IVF on the NHS, one was stopped after the second scan due to only having three follicles, all of which were too small.  The second round went to egg collection, three follicles, four eggs of which two were mature, unfortunately they didn't fertilise, regretting now not pushing for ICSI.  Unfortunately that's then end of the road for the NHS.  We are now considering going abroad for treatment to one of the above clinics and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations.  

I'd also appreciate any advice on what type of questions I should be asking or what information I should be looking for.  With the NHS I went along with what the consultant said and didn't ask much, regretting that a bit now as feeling completely overwhelmed and unsure as to where to go next.


----------



## aggie123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi, not sure if this helps but I cycled with Kaali Institute in Budapest last year. Unfortunately it was a BFN but very good care and clinic. All in all a good experience for me. Good luck


----------



## Deeosull (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for your reply, I noticed that you also had IVF with Serum, which is a clinic I am only now just looking into.  How have you found it with them?

Hope you don't mind all the questions, just feeling completely overwhelmed and confused by all the information.


----------



## From the Netherlands (Jun 6, 2014)

Maybe yhis is interesting for you al. This I got from PFC/www.pragueivf.com

Here is more information about egg donation program at PFC, if you have more questions, feel free to contact me.

Treatment can be planned in short period of time in about 2 months. 
There are two options regarding number of visits to Prague:
a) come once, stay in Prague 5-7 days, this is how long it takes from donor's ovarian pick up, fertilization by PICSI, monitoring of embryo development outside of a body, embryo transfer + one day of rest after the transfer. In this case, first step would be to open your file, I am sending you attached questionere with general data we would need to know about you.
b) come twice, once for 1st consultations and sperm cryopreservation (1 day in Prague) and 2nd time for embryo transfer (2-3 days in Prague)

In egg donation program we only use eggs from healthy young donors who undergo hormone screening, an ultrasound examination, psychological screening and repeated tests for sexually transmitted diseases (HIV, HBsAg, HCV, syphilis). They also undergo karyotype screening and genetic screening to reveal the presence of CFTR gene mutations which cause cystic fibrosis. Our donors are Czech women, 18-34 years, usually university students or young mothers on maternity leave. None of them are treated for infertility and egg donation is their free choice. Czech law states that egg donation is anonymous, for both sides, donor and recipient. We have a data base with active donors, who are then matched to the recipient based on blood groups (both partners) and physical characteristics (eye color, hair color, height, weight). 
The success rates are between 50 % - 60 %. It is around 59 % with fresh transfer and 49 % with KET.

We use the latest ART treatments including:
1. PICSI for the best spermatozoa selection http://www.pragueivf.com/en/art/picsi/
2. Time-lapse imaging: monitoring of embryo development:
a/ to select the best embryo and to avoid early miscarriages http://www.pragueivf.com/en/art/embryo-monitoring/
b/ to make infertility treatment absolutely transparent (following the progress of embryo development on-line and exact analysis of developmental processes) 3. EmbryoGen® a new advanced embryo culture medium which includes a natural communication substance used by the mother during pregnancy http://www.pragueivf.com/en/art/embryogen/

Regarding cost, we offer two different approaches to egg donation:
The price of the IVF cycle with egg donation with guarantee system, 6.000 eur, which includes:
1) donor egg (selection and screening of donor to match recipient, all costs for donor included, including drugs & collection)
2) collection and preparation of recipient's husband's sperm
3) fertilization via PICSI
4) ultrasound guided transfer of embryo(s) to recipient
5) freezing, via vitrification, of additional embryos
6) storage of cryopreserved embryos for period of 1 year
7) guarantee system http://www.pragueivf.com/en/donation-program/guaranties .We guarantee you minimal 2 transfers (one fresh and one cryo transfer).
 no waiting list

First procedure with guarantee system
1 Fresh transfer - ET - 6.000 Euro
1 Frozen embryo transfer - KET- 900 Euro (for each KET)

Second procedure with guarantee system:
1 Fresh transfer - ET - 6.000 Euro
1 Frozen embryo transfer - KET- 900 Euro (for each KET)

Third procedure with guarantee system
1 Fresh transfer- ET - gratis 
1 Frozen embryo transfer - KET - gratis (each KET is gratis)

The price of the IVF cycle with egg donation without guarantee system, 4.500 eur, which includes:
1) donor egg (selection and screening of donor to match recipient, all costs for donor included, including drugs & collection)
2) collection and preparation of recipient's husband's sperm
3) fertilization via ICSI
4) ultrasound guided transfer of embryo(s) to recipient
5) no waiting list

International patients are asked to pay deposit 3.000 Eur, this is important because the donor is prepared especially for the recipient, and her cycle is adjusted to recipient´s, the preparation always starts few weeks before the treatment itself.

Elementary and above all, it is important that you are generally in a good health condition. It is important that there is no disease that might be reason for serious problems during pregnancy. In addition, it is important to exclude any pathological changes in the uterus, the mucous membrane of the uterus and ovaries (myomas, polyps, and cysts). All these changes could be the reason of treatment failure, therefore we suggest doing:

- Ultrasound control of the uterus, endometrium and ovaries. 
- Swabs that reveal specific infections (Chlamydia, Mycoplasma, Ureaplasma)
- Preventive cytological Pap test, cervical smear
- Mamography for women over 45 years
-Genral health assesment (EKG, blood test, liver tests, urine control, heart and lungs control with the internist's conclusion that you are healthy and there are no serious chronic diseases or the familiar tendency to thrombosis)

- For husband/partner, we need to know the results of sperm analysis
- Both of you should know blood groups and Rh factors

I hope you find information useful, if you have any additional questions, do not hesitate to contact me. 
Regarding your stay in Prague, you can count on our help. We cooperate with the hotels close to us which for our patients provide lower accommodation prices.
Kind regards from Prague,
Lucy

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites readers are reminded thatFertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

